# Rocking dog to sleep...



## vdm2011 (Aug 11, 2011)

I usually have to rock my Brussels Griffon to sleep. So he can get a good nights rest. I recently hurt my arm and he is 15 pounds. What else should I do for him? when he is crying before bed?
=/


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds like he has you pretty well trained!

My best suggestion would just to cuddle with him instead, and keep it up even after your arm gets better. I cuddle with my dogs and they fall asleep... but they know that they're only going to get to cuddle with me if I'm ready to go to bed, too. I don't drop everything when they're ready to sleep. They can self soothe


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Ahem, where are the pics of the little scruffer? Don't you know some of us have to satisfy our addiction. I wub Brussels Griffons.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Stop spoiling him.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Bones said:


> Stop spoiling him.


This.
He is a dog and doesn't need to be rocked to sleep. He may like it, he may protest if you stop, but he doesn't need it. More of a want than a need.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Just don't do it. He may be unhappy about it but he can't stay awake indefinitely. Eventually, he'll fall asleep and learn to deal with it.

He is a dog...not an infant. There is no rocking to sleep necessary.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

A dog who needs to be rocked to sleep is spoiled (not a term I used casually) and under-exercised.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Bones said:


> Stop spoiling him.


 Yep. I've never heard of anyone rocking a dog to sleep. They should, and can, fall asleep on their own.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe if you read him this poem he will fall alseep.

"Quarry" by Adam Rulli-Gibbs

Motionless, stationary, static, on the side of the slope am I.
A solitary, secluded, singular beast caught out in the light of the day.
My analysis, considerations, thoughts move as fast as my body may.
I contemplate and cogitate in my ossified, fossilised, petrified state.
Immobility leaves me limited, restricted, constrained while I wait.
Glacial reflections collide with tectonic plate speed.
Repetitive thoughts of my goal. Of what I need.
As I regard, scrutinise, watch the world rushing by.
Now the sun is descending, lowering, sinking at last.
The sky turns to orange, navy, then black.
I ease my limbs. They splinter and crack.
Gets easier. Moves start to flow.
Move my head, turn to look, where I will go
Now I can, start to move, work up to fast.
Up ahead, my sole goal, head for the glow.
Cannot be stopped. I feel the need
to hasten, to quicken, build up to speed
Close to the edge. Can feel the heat.
Don't stop now. My journey, almost complete.
Continue on, step to the brink.
Now I pause, savour this, brief time to think.
Then one pace, and I'm off, dive for below.
Feel the heat, permeate, and liquefy.
Edges erode, and form ablates.
Hit surface, feel rapture, a blissful state.
Substance mixes, self dims, but, awareness expands
Others. Around. Feelings impinge. Hear. 'He understands'.
Contentment. Pervade. Feed back. Multiply.
Time. Unknown. Stasis. Satisfaction.
Sense. Discontent.
Query. Confirm. Meant.
'Dull'. Chorus. 'Tedious'. Claim.
Paradise. Lost. Decadence. Shame.
Pressure. Build. Anger. Dismay.
Rock. Cracks. Gives. Release. Hooray.
Freedom. Movement. Excitement. Action.
Slipping. Sliding. World. Rushing by.
Collapsing. Toppling. Tumbling. Flowing
Identities. Split. Rivulets. Slowing.
Obvious now, the sunlit chill
I'm nervous. I fear it, knowing it will
leave me inhibited, restrained and shackle my limbs.
Which splinter and crack as reasoning slows. Meditation falters and dims
Motionless, stationary, static, on the side of the slope am I.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzz...

Bones, that's better than counting sheep.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep that poem will do it...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Ignore him like I ignore my puppy if he makes a fuss in the crate?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

That poem almost put me to sleep and it's morning here LOL


----------

